# 370z or subaru brz sti



## Gmk6997 (Jun 15, 2012)

hi im currently new to the forums and i wanted to get some advice between these 2 vehicles that im considering purchasing in the near future. I really enjoy the performance of the 370z nismo and really like the styling of the rear part and am decently pleased with the front. i however realized that Subaru is releasing a new subaru brz and that there will be a sti version in a year or two that will contain 250hp and roughly weight 2500-2600 pounds. I was very intrigued by the idea of a brz that will have 50 more hp and weight even less than it currently does. I personally really love the 6 cylinder engine displacement and sound more than that of a 2.0 or 2.5 boxer engine. I was wondering if you were in my shoes would u jump on a used 370z nismo in the near future or possibly purchase a new subaru sti brz? thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nolaabc (Jul 21, 2012)

Probably better off buying a non NISMO Z if you were go with a Nissan... Nismo models are little heavier and only thing upgraded is suspension and body kits. I know in the older Z models and Sub.'s, the Z was a lot quicker than the stage 2 Sub WRX models and this was bone stock (raced plenty of them; not even close.) From your info you provided it seems HP to weight ratio the Sub is pretty good buy plus it is an all-wheel-drive system. The Z is more of a traditional sports car set up and is a bit harder to drive around a track. DO NOT; I Repeat do not buy a cheap Porsche. You are wasting your money. 2 reasons: 1. everyone I know who has a Porsche buys a 911 or some sort of upgraded 911 like a GT3 etc. These guys all make fun of everybody who owns one and says they are not real Porches... according to them, “the line-ups were just added for sales purposes.” 2. If you don't like mechanic bills; don't buy a Porsche. They are kind of like a Rolex. They spend more time in the shop than they do on the track. Don't get me wrong if you buy a 911 of sorts you will smiling ear to ear after driving it, but you will spend a ton keeping it in tip top shape
Happy hunting…


----------

